# 2x2 Blindfolded Tutorial - Instructables.com



## Mikel (Mar 15, 2013)

I was asked to write a set of instructions for a particular task of my choice for my technical writing class. We were supposed to create it using instructables.com. Instructables is a great site that has lots of how-to type tutorials. I decided to write one on how-to solve a 2x2 Rubik's Cube blindfolded. I thought I would share it here. I hope you enjoy!


http://www.instructables.com/id/Solving-a-2x2-Rubiks-Cube-Blindfolded/


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 15, 2013)

That's an awesome tut you've made there. Great! :tu


----------



## NSKuber (Mar 15, 2013)

You have a typo in all your Y-perms. It should be R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ *R'* F R, not R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ *R* F R.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 15, 2013)

NSKuber said:


> You have a typo in all your Y-perms. It should be R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ *R'* F R, not R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ *R* F R.



Wow, I can't believe I made that mistake. Thank you for catching it!


----------



## Ollie (Mar 15, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## uniacto (Mar 15, 2013)

I wonder if this article will Kotch.. there's already quite a few views on it. It's a nice read though, it'll help with my corners for BLD, I'm pretty bad at those.


----------



## cube=good (Dec 16, 2018)

I don't understand how the cycles work


----------

